# Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn



## Dorschbande (21. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,ich habe mal eine Frage zum Wattwurmkauf auf Fehmarn.Schon seit mehreren Jahren werde ich das Gefühl nicht los;+,das in einem bestimmten Geschäft auf Fehmarn die Wattwürmer; (entweder sehr klein, Vorbestellte Menge entweder gar nicht lieferbar, oder nicht so viele) wohl eher an Teilnehmer von Veranstaltungen verkauft werden.|kopfkrat


----------



## noellchen (21. März 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*

Hallo Dorschbande,

meinst du das Geschäft in Burgstaaken ?

Gruß
noellchen


----------



## Platte (21. März 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*

Hallo Dorschbande, ich weiß nicht was du für Erfahrungen gemacht hast aber es hört sich so an als wenn du nicht vorbestellt hattest bei deinem Dealer?|kopfkrat
Das würde jedenfalls Erklären das du meinst das Würmer nur für Veranstaltungen vorrätig währen.

Was die Vorbestellung angeht und keine Würmer vorrätig waren kann ich mir nur erklären wenn Sturm an den Küsten der Wattwurmgräber war und sie nicht raus kommen zum graben oder spühlen.

Es handelt sich nun mal um ein Naturprodukt was nicht immer vorrätig sein kann weil man sie nicht züchten kann. 

Das nennt sich dann höhere Gewalt.

Was die Größe angeht haben die Händler keinen Einfluss drauf. 

Was kommt müssen sie nehmen von ihren Lieferanten oder sie haben gar nichts.

In der Branche ist es allerdings bei den meisten üblich das wenn alles kleine sind bekommt man meist mehr. zb. anstatt 25 dann 30-35.

Sollte es nicht so sein würde ich persönlich den Händler wechseln:m

lg Platte


----------



## SimonHH (21. März 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*



Platte schrieb:


> Hallo Dorschbande, ich weiß nicht was du für Erfahrungen gemacht hast aber es hört sich so an als wenn du nicht vorbestellt hattest bei deinem Dealer?|kopfkrat
> Das würde jedenfalls Erklären das du meinst das Würmer nur für Veranstaltungen vorrätig währen.
> 
> Was die Vorbestellung angeht und keine Würmer vorrätig waren kann ich mir nur erklären wenn Sturm an den Küsten der Wattwurmgräber war und sie nicht raus kommen zum graben oder spühlen.
> ...





dem ist so nix mehr hinzuzufügen!


----------



## Dorschbande (22. März 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*

Wir bestellen die Würmer schon vor! Nur nervt es ,wenn man wie wir nur einmal im Jahr nach Fehmarn kommt. Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Info


----------



## Platte (22. März 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*

Du hast 3 bzw ab 15.4.08 4 Anlaufstellen auf der Insel wo du Würmer bekommst. Versuche doch einfach wenn sie keine haben bei jemand anderen.


----------



## Dorschbande (22. März 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*

Wer ist denn der vierte? Gruß Dorschbande


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (22. März 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*

ich kenne auf der insel auch nur 2 angelläden. einmal baltic köln in burgstaaken und dann den laden neben penny in burg(@platte: da arbeitest du doch oder nicht?)


----------



## Kistenmann (22. März 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*

Also ich kaufe meine Wattis am liebsten bei Angelsport Eberhardt in Petersdorf


----------



## Der Goldaal (22. März 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*

Hi, also wir haben auch öfter mal Probleme mit den Wattis bezüglich der Qualität (allerdings nicht auf Fehmarn). Aber wie wäre es dann mal mit selber Plümpern. Ist doch auf Fehmarn und vor Fehmarn fast kein Problem oder????!!!! Wenn ich mir die Preisanstiege der letzten Jahre so anschaue, dann ist es auf jeden Fall ein Überlegung wert. Zugegeben wir machen es auch nicht und ärgern uns dann (manchmal) lieber über die "Würmchen".


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*



Platte schrieb:


> Was die Größe angeht haben die Händler keinen Einfluss drauf.
> 
> Was kommt müssen sie nehmen von ihren Lieferanten oder sie haben gar nichts.
> 
> ...



@Goldaal:
Lies mal obiges Zitat... Kleine Würmers wird es immer mal wieder geben, egal wer die nun aus Holland oder Dänemark anliefert.

Da bist Du machtlos als Händler, Du kannst dann nur nach dem obigen Zitat verfahren und mehr als 25 pro Packung rausgeben.

Der Händler, der dies nicht macht, wird gemieden, so einfach is' die Sache #h


----------



## noellchen (22. März 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*

@ allle,

was kosten denn mittlerweile die Wattwürmer? Habe schon lange keine mehr gekauft.

Gruß
noellchen


----------



## Der Goldaal (22. März 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*

JOJO. Also dass die Händler da auch ziehmlich machtlos sind mag ja sein. Aber ich habe noch nicht einmal (und das ist mein voller ERNST) noch nicht einmal auch nur einen Wurm mehr bekommen, weil es nur kleine Würmer waren. Es gab sicherlich mal am Samstagmittag ein Päckchen mehr weil sie weg mußten. Aber die Mußten aber auch wirklich weg. Und wenn Du dann mal einen FETTEN 6cm Wattwurm für 18 Cent in den Finger hälst, kommt echte Freude nicht auf. Wobei 18 Cent ja der Vergangeheit angehören. Realistisch sind ja eher 20 bis 22 Cent, wobei auch schon 25 verlangt werden. JA und diese Preise habe ich mir nicht ausgedacht meine Herren. Wobei mir auch klar ist, dass dafür nicht unbedingt die Händler hier verantwortlich sind. Aber man muß die Dinger ja auch aus politischen Gründen unbedingt aus dem Ausland holen (Schwachköppe!!! Erhlich jetzt mal !!!)


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*

Auf der Insel kosten sie zwischen 20 und 22 Cent p.Stück.

Baltic Kölln (Hafen Burgstaaken) 20 Cent, bei Abnahme von mindestens 50 Stk. 18 Cent
(Oft viele kleine Würmer und immer genau 25 Stk p.Pkt, Holländische Würmer)

Kott Freizeit (neben Penny Markt) liegt bei 22 Cent.
(Dänische Würmer per Eigenimport)

Angelsport Eberhardt in Petersdorf (am Dorfteich) bei 22 Cent
(Sehr gute Würmer von der Wattwurmzentrale HH, ebenfalls aus Holland)


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> JOJO. Also dass die Händler da auch ziehmlich machtlos sind mag ja sein. Aber ich habe noch nicht einmal (und das ist mein voller ERNST) noch nicht einmal auch nur einen Wurm mehr bekommen, weil es nur kleine Würmer waren. Es gab sicherlich mal am Samstagmittag ein Päckchen mehr weil sie weg mußten. Aber die Mußten aber auch wirklich weg. Und wenn Du dann mal einen FETTEN 6cm Wattwurm für 18 Cent in den Finger hälst, kommt echte Freude nicht auf. Wobei 18 Cent ja der Vergangeheit angehören. Realistisch sind ja eher 20 bis 22 Cent, wobei auch schon 25 verlangt werden. JA und diese Preise habe ich mir nicht ausgedacht meine Herren. Wobei mir auch klar ist, dass dafür nicht unbedingt die Händler hier verantwortlich sind. Aber man muß die Dinger ja auch aus politischen Gründen unbedingt aus dem Ausland holen (Schwachköppe!!! Erhlich jetzt mal !!!)



Dann solltest Du den Händler wechseln, ganz ehrlich...

Die "Dinger" müssen aus dem Ausland geholt werden, denn in Deutschland ist kommerzielles Wattwurmgraben bzw. spülen verboten. Soviel zu den "Schwachköppen".


----------



## ZettHa (22. März 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*

Moin zusammen,

Ich fahre vom 28. April bis zum 3. Mai mit meiner Frau nach Fehmarn. Da ich leidenschaftlicher Angler bin, frage ich jetzt einfach mal, was in dieser Zeit auf Fehmarn so zu fangen ist. Ich bin bisher noch nicht auf Fehmarn gewesen. Würde mich über Tipps von euch freuen.

Frohe Ostern bei diesem Schiet-Wetter.

Gruß zettha


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*

Moin zettha,
in der Brandung kannst Du Platte und Dorsch erwischen, beim Spinnfischen Dorsch und Meerforelle.


----------



## Platte (22. März 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> ich kenne auf der insel auch nur 2 angelläden. einmal baltic köln in burgstaaken und dann den laden neben penny in burg(@platte: da arbeitest du doch oder nicht?)



Nein, dort bin ich zum Glück nicht mehr beschäftigt.|krach:

Werden zum 15.04.08 in neuen Räumen auf Burg a Fehmarn zu finden sein.:m

Bezüglich der Wattis werden sie auch aus Holland von HH Wattwurmzentrale kommen#6

Mehr hierzu nicht da es sonst in Werbung ausarten würde#h


----------



## dorschiie (22. März 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*



Platte schrieb:


> Nein, dort bin ich zum Glück nicht mehr beschäftigt.|krach:
> 
> Werden zum 15.04.08 in neuen Räumen auf Burg a Fehmarn zu finden sein.:m
> 
> ...


thorsten da wünsche ich euch beiden glück.(gabi ist ja wohl auch dabei?)
darf man erfahren wo in burg.


----------



## Platte (22. März 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*

Jup, Gaby ist auch dabei|wavey: Fehmarn-Tackle Mühlenstr.8 Burg a Fehmarn 
(hoffe das darf ich hier schreiben#h)


----------



## ZettHa (22. März 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*

Noch mal moin, und Hallo Steffen,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Vielleicht sieht man sich....

Gruß zettha


----------



## MPluto (26. März 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*



zettha schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Ich fahre vom 28. April bis zum 3. Mai mit meiner Frau nach Fehmarn. Da ich leidenschaftlicher Angler bin, frage ich jetzt einfach mal, was in dieser Zeit auf Fehmarn so zu fangen ist. Ich bin bisher noch nicht auf Fehmarn gewesen. Würde mich über Tipps von euch freuen.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo zettha.
Wir hatten damals das gleiche Problem. Welchen Fisch kann ich wo auf Fehmarn fangen. Und wie ist die beschafenheit am Strand und im Wasser. Wir haben uns den Angelführer Fehmarn gekauft und sind damit sehr zufrieden. Kostet ca. 10€ und bekommst du vor Ort in den Angelläden oder im Online-Buchversand. Darin erfährst du alles was du wissen mußt.

http://www.der-angelfuehrer.de/SID=.../index.php?screen=dstore.item.details&PID=366

Gruß MPluto


----------



## FelixSch (27. März 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*



MPluto schrieb:


> Hallo zettha.
> Wir hatten damals das gleiche Problem. Welchen Fisch kann ich wo auf Fehmarn fangen. Und wie ist die beschafenheit am Strand und im Wasser. Wir haben uns den Angelführer Fehmarn gekauft und sind damit sehr zufrieden. Kostet ca. 10€ und bekommst du vor Ort in den Angelläden oder im Online-Buchversand. Darin erfährst du alles was du wissen mußt.
> 
> http://www.der-angelfuehrer.de/SID=.../index.php?screen=dstore.item.details&PID=366
> ...


 
Keine schlechte Idee ist es auch, sich mal in den aktuellen Fangmeldungen hier im Board (oben festgetackert) schlau zu machen, wo und womit unter welchen Umsänden was gefangen wurde. Denn ob gerade der Hering oder der Dorsch oder der Aal gut zu fangen ist, dass kann dir das Buch nur in etwa erzählen, Die Leute, die am Wasser waren, aber umso besser. Ansonsten: mal ins Fachgeschäft vor Ort. Die wissen immer, was gerade wo gefangen wird, und die haben ein Interesse daran, dass du gut fängst. Denn wer jeden Abend fängt, kommt auch jeden Nachmittag, Wattis, abgerissene Bleie und all den Tüddel bei ihnen holen.


----------



## MPluto (27. März 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*

Da gebe ich dir voll und ganz recht. Die Sache ist nur wenn jemand noch nie da war ist es eine große Hilfe sich zurechtzufinden. Es ist ein zusammenspiel von allen 3 Punkten: Board, Angelladen vor Ort und dem Buch. Das hätte ich da vielleicht noch dabei schreiben sollen.#q


----------



## Dorschbande (31. März 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*



Platte schrieb:


> Jup, Gaby ist auch dabei|wavey: Fehmarn-Tackle Mühlenstr.8 Burg a Fehmarn
> (hoffe das darf ich hier schreiben#h)



Ja, dann werden wir auch mal vorbeischauen#h. Aber leider erst im November.Schöne Grüße und viel Glück.


----------



## dorschiie (2. April 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*



zettha schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Ich fahre vom 28. April bis zum 3. Mai mit meiner Frau nach Fehmarn. Da ich leidenschaftlicher Angler bin, frage ich jetzt einfach mal, was in dieser Zeit auf Fehmarn so zu fangen ist. Ich bin bisher noch nicht auf Fehmarn gewesen. Würde mich über Tipps von euch freuen.
> 
> ...


vom 30.04- 04.05 sind wir auch dort.
wenn du lust hast können wir uns ja mal zum angeln treffen.


----------



## ollifischer (11. April 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*

Moin zusammen!

Ich bin auch über das lange 1.Mai - WE auf Fehmarn. Nun meine Frage:
Wo kann man denn vernünftig Wattwürmer selber sammeln? Vor Jahren gings mal in einer Ecke des Hafenbeckens Puttgarden...

Welche Strände sind denn wohl für Spinnangler und Brandungsangler zu dieser Zeit am geeignetesten?
Ich wäre für eure Tipps dankbar!

Olli


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*

Das Hafenbecken Puttgarden schminkDir mal ganz schnelle ab 
Da versteht Scandlines keinen Spaß... Sogar die Westmole ist jetzt für Angler gänzlich gesperrt 

Am grünen Brink könntest Du Wattis finden, am besten bei Südlichen Winden, dann fällt der Strand trocken und Du kannst sie graben und mußt nicht plümpern.
Allerdings NICHT ins Naturschutzgebiet Grüner Brink gehen, das gibt echt Mecker #h

In Großenbrode am Hotel Baltic kannst Du auch Wattis plümpern, am besten bei östlichen Winden.

Welche Strände?

Zum Brandungsangeln such Dir ein Platz im Wind, zum Spinnfischen eher die ablandige Seite #h


----------



## Wollebre (11. April 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*

halt zum Interessse, in welchem Paragrafen welcher Landsregierung ist geregelt, dass es verboten, ist Wattwürmer zu entnehmen ( egal in welcher Art)?
Nicht nur Schlagtexte hier eingeben, sondern klar hinterlegt!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*



Wollebre schrieb:


> halt zum Interessse, in welchem Paragrafen welcher Landsregierung ist geregelt, dass es verboten, ist Wattwürmer zu entnehmen ( egal in welcher Art)?
> Nicht nur Schlagtexte hier eingeben, sondern klar hinterlegt!!



ist doch gar nicht verboten... darfst nur nicht maschinell spülen...


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*

Küstenfischereiordnung runterladen und §12 lesen #h

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/component/option,com_docman/task,cat_view/gid,43/Itemid,155/


----------



## dorschiie (12. April 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> ist doch gar nicht verboten... darfst nur nicht maschinell spülen...


also dürfte ich auf fehmarn auch pümpern?
ausser in naturschutzgeb.


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. April 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*

Moin #h

Klar, nirgends steht geschrieben, daß Wattis plümpern auf Fehmarn verboten ist...

Naturschutzgebiete is' nich', das muß klar sein, Hafen Puttgarden auch nicht, da hat der Hausherr Scandlines was dagegen.


----------



## ollifischer (12. April 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*

Ok, danke schonmal für die Infos!
Vielleicht kommt ja noch mehr...?

TL
Olli


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Fehmarn*



zettha schrieb:


> Noch mal moin, und Hallo Steffen,
> 
> danke für die schnelle Antwort. Vielleicht sieht man sich....
> 
> Gruß zettha



Moin zettha #h

Wattis und Tips gibts seit 15.04.2008 auch hier:


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=123584


----------

